# CÓdigo en matlab que permita construir la carta de smith



## luis carlos Espeleta (Ago 7, 2011)

Cordial saludo , soy principiante en esto de Matlab y ya de primerazo el profesor de medios de comunicacion pidió contruir un codigo en matlab para contruir la carta de smith.asi que agradeceria si alguien en el foro podria ayudarme en esta labor. de antemano doy mis agradeciemientos.

gracias


----------

